
Everything you need to know about Venture Capital, presentation by Danny Rimer (Index Ventures) from Future of web apps - gustaf
http://www.slideshare.net/cape/index-fowa/
======
danw
That was a brilliant presentation, the slides alone don't do it justice.
Luckily the audio will be posted soon on futureofwebapps.com.

Theres some videos of FOWA presentations available on Ian Forresters Blip.tv
page but unfortunatly this talk isnt one of them. Check them out at
http://blip.tv/?sort=date;date=;topic_name=fowalondon2007;s=posts;page=1

